# Ordering cds through the mail..................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

It seems every single one I receive is damaged in one way or the other.
sheeeeesh
Anyone know a seller that packs well?
like bubble wrap or something?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Jewel cases don't ship well in envelopes. You could always buy a batch of replacement cases at bags unlimited or monoprice and have them on hand to fix the broken ones as they come in.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I've had variable results from Amazon marketplace sellers,
however they have always come up trumps when contacted


----------



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

I've had success with Arkiv Music.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

RonP said:


> I've had success with Arkiv Music.


Same here. Maybe one out of every 100 discs bought has any damage.


----------



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

I've had good success with i-Deals on amazon.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I order mostly used CDs. In a couple of cases the case has been cracked a little on arrival, usually near a corner -- but I don't care and I have a stack of empty jewel cases anyway. I've never received a defective CD.

Recently though I've received the *wrong* CD, a small spate of these incidents, all from different merchants. All quickly remedied without the need to return the wrong CD, but still...


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

bigshot said:


> *Jewel cases don't ship well in envelopes*. You could always buy a batch of replacement cases at bags unlimited or monoprice and have them on hand to fix the broken ones as they come in.


They seem to do a lot better in the bubble envelopes than the plain ones though.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The simple envelope mailer and the pasteboard mailers do not protect against impacts from the corners of other packages. The bubble mailer - with an additional internal bubble wrap - does pretty well. The packaging system used by Berkshire Record Outlet, involving tight wrapping in layers of newsprint covered by cardboard, works fine as long as there are three or more CDs to, ah. engage the packing material.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Which sellers use bubble mailers?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Itullian said:


> Which sellers use bubble mailers?


Most of the Amazon Marketplace Sellers do. I did when I sold there. Purchased in bulk they come in under the shipping allowance.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Ukko said:


> Most of the Amazon Marketplace Sellers do. I did when I sold there. Purchased in bulk they come in under the shipping allowance.


The ones I've been getting haven't.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have had my share of cracked cases, but so long as the disc is good I don't get worked up over it. I recall just ordering a CD earlier today and the seller's note said they package the CDs in buble pack. So this one should come through unscathed.


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

Ukko said:


> The packaging system used by Berkshire Record Outlet, involving tight wrapping in layers of newsprint covered by cardboard,


And covered in turn by layers of package tape. I usually order enough CDs at once that the package is roughly cubical, so I take a knife and hack or slice off one side at random. I call those packages "Berkshire bricks."


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Amazon's own packaging is fairly substantial and protects cds well. Jiffy bags are often used by marketplace sellers but they are often too loose to protect the items properly. Otherwise I suppose it's down to the mailing service - some items delivered by Royal Mail arrive in fine order but on opening the package some others look like they've been travelling with the Pony Express for about six months.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm always puzzled when CDs arrive from MDT with the case intact but the "teeth" in the center spindle are shattered!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm always puzzled when CDs arrive from MDT with the case intact but the "teeth" in the center spindle are shattered!


My analysis: The package received an impact or impacts in the horizontal plane of the jewel case, not penetrating. The inertia of the CD caused the 'teeth' to move before the CD did. As you note, not a rare occurrence.


----------

